# Funny Sponge (rated M for mature)



## ZuriBonn (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUnxJd6mO8o I'm sure this'll get a few laughs.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 18, 2009)

no, none at all

however
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go5KhjI8_v0


----------



## ZuriBonn (Apr 18, 2009)

oh mah thats halarious...that better be a joke.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 18, 2009)

idk watch her other videos


----------



## ZuriBonn (Apr 18, 2009)

i just did, she was talking about people are just jealous of her.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 18, 2009)

I KNOW! i subscribed to her and tell her how talented she is


----------



## ZuriBonn (Apr 18, 2009)

this one is pretty good tho. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrHxWYFRW3Y


----------



## Shindo (Apr 18, 2009)

that was good


----------



## DaedolonX (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome Sponge.


----------

